# My tank :



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes the compressus is back with his friends the natt's







so far so good:

Nov 19 2005:
View attachment 84293


Sep 15 2005:
View attachment 84298


Jul 14 2005:
View attachment 84299


Apr 20 2005:
View attachment 84300


Some FAQ's :



> *How big is the tank ?*
> It's a glass tank with the capacity of 237.8 us gal (=900 liters) wich measures 9.843 ft (=300cm) wide x 1.64 ft (=50cm) deep x 1.969 ft (=60cm) high.
> 
> *How many fish are in there?*
> ...


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-



spiderman2099uk said:


> sweet tank, what have you got underneath the tank? i love that idea!!!


ATM some snakes :

0.1.0 Lampropeltis getula splendida
0.0.1 Python Regius
1.1.0 Pantherophis guttatus

here some detail pics :

Here i need to fix that lightbulb thing... except for the screws there is nothing that can hurt the snakes. The paper is between the glass because there is a juvenile guttatus in there.
View attachment 84303


Home of the python
View attachment 84304


Home of the kingsnake
View attachment 84305


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

wery nice loking tank it lock real big how many gallon?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow what an amazing looking tank


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

very nice killarbee









You did a great job on your background


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

yep, tank's still looking great



Kurt-Inge said:


> wery nice loking tank it lock real big how many gallon?


I think 237.8 us gal


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet tank, what have you got underneath the tank? i love that idea!!!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> sweet tank, what have you got underneath the tank? i love that idea!!!


see 1st post


----------



## stevo (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah i gotta reguis too mines doulble blotched she looks sweet!!!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Man I love how your tank progresses. Great stuff, especially the snake display. That stand is custom made I assume? Do u have pics of that process?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Man I love how your tank progresses. Great stuff, especially the snake display. That stand is custom made I assume? Do u have pics of that process?


I lost the most of them because of an update of the pfury server but i still have some here that won't show the details about making the background


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweet setups killarbee, everything looks natural


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Great setup.
I really like what you did under the main tank


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

thnx all !


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

man o man,
How could u post pic's like that.
Learn how to aquascape dude!!!!

j/k :rasp:









Sweet as always!!!!!
Best DIY ever!!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

nice work cheif looks like some hard work went into that set-up....


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome tank


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I have said it before but that is definately one of the finest tanks that I have seen on this board, excellent







Did you noticed different behaviour of your reds when you had the compressus in their tank (first pic)?

I really like the way you decorated the terrarium, very natural. Definately inspiring for my boa's home decoration, thnx


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice tank and photos! I love the progression shots from April to current


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

My hat's off to you mate, that is an amazing setup, wish i had the room, time and patience to do something like that


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Best tank Ive ever seen once again Killarbee. Love it.


----------



## myfishatemydog (Nov 16, 2005)

can you say awesome? cuz i can't... im speechless!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Only one icon can describe this


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i love how mantural you make everything look


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Your tank influenced me to do a diy background like yours, I like to think mine turned out at least half as bad ass as yours. Killar tank Killarbee


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn I have said it b4 and Ill say it again: NIce!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

OMG,

Absolutely kickass! I don't think there are many aquariums that can compete with that!

Beautiful and an inspiration!

Jay


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

beautiful tank

hwo long has the compressus been in tehre?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the kind words


















BigChuckP said:


> beautiful tank
> 
> hwo long has the compressus been in tehre?


3 days now and still going strong.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Ooh, perfect! I dont want to know how much time you spent decorating etc


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Goddamn!! That looks like something from the Damn RIver itself


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Onion said:


> Goddamn!! That looks like something from the Damn RIver itself


that's right it's the Rio El KBeo







thnx man


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

damn!!! that's a sweet kick ass tank man!!! that makes me feel ashame of mine







congrats awesome


----------



## TurdBurglar (Aug 30, 2005)

i've always wanted a background like that. can you give out the secrets on how to make it?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Your tank was my inspiration to do a styro/concrete background on my 38 gallon, it is not as bad ass as yours but still turned our pretty good. Your tank looks better and better each time you post pics of it.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

unbelieveable! They look like fantasy artwork paintings!!!! Definatelly best tank ive seen and those snake tanks are awesome too!!!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

awsome tanks!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks everybody


















TurdBurglar said:


> Your tank was my inspiration to do a styro/concrete background on my 38 gallon, it is not as bad ass as yours but still turned our pretty good. Your tank looks better and better each time you post pics of it.


Thanks







do you got a picture of your tank ?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Frans,
Your tank is looking terrific, I really like how the background matured.
Very Nice


----------

